# Deep Purple - 'Vincent Price'



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I hadn't heard about this, I'll have to check it out. You are probably aware of Alice Coopers "Welcome To My Nightmare" from way back in the day, Vincent Price does a spoken word cameo on it. I can't recall if it was in the title track or one of the other songs on the album though.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this. I'm a huge Price fan so I'm adding this to my Halloween music rotation.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had no idea that Deep Purple did this song, but I kind of like it. Their song "Demon's Eye" is on my Halloween playlist.



Dulcet Jones said:


> I hadn't heard about this, I'll have to check it out. You are probably aware of Alice Coopers "Welcome To My Nightmare" from way back in the day, Vincent Price does a spoken word cameo on it. I can't recall if it was in the title track or one of the other songs on the album though.


He did vocals for the track "Devil's Food", and he also did a vocal track for an alternate version of "The Awakening", another track from that album.


----------

